
90% of enterprise blockchain platform deployments will be obsolete by 2021 - beastibash
https://techerati.com/news-hub/blockchain-2021-enterprise-gartner-obsolete/
======
duxup
I'd like to know what these platforms are even 'doing'?

If we're talking about a sort of general concept of consensus, it seems like
many use cases could just be handled by a traditional database.

If that's the case many of them might be obsolete now.

